#  Krankenpflege >   Demenz und Pflegestufe 1 >

## bluebella

Hallo zusammen, 
grad frisch angemeldet und schon ein paar Fragen  :Zwinker:  
Ich habe eine Demenzkranke Mutter (85), die Pflegestufe 1 hat.
Auf anraten des Hausarztes habe ich Pflegestufe 2 beantragt, welche aber abgewiesen wurde. Leider hat der gute Mann vom med. Dienst nichts richtig geprüft, statt meine Mutter mal zu befragen wurde nur ich ausgequetscht, kein Kontrollgang um zu prüfen ob sie wirklich schlecht zu Fuß ist, Medikamentengabe und Hilfsmittel wurden auch nicht gecheckt. Rundum war es eine ganz miese Prüfung. Werde natürlich Widerspruch einlegen.
Jetzt teilte mir die Chefin vom Pflegedienst mit, der kommt im Moment 2 mal die Woche, das ich ein neurologisches Gutachten vorlegen sollte, somit hätte ich bessere Chancen die Stufe 2 durch zu bekommen. Da Demenzkranke auch einen viel höheren Zeitaufwand benötigen, und die Krankheit auch anerkannt wird.
Wir kamen auf die Rede einer Urlaubsvertretung. Da meine Mutter seit November 2006 Stufe 1 erhält und ich bis jetzt garkeinen Urlaub oder dergleichen eingereicht hätte, stünde mir die 1432 Euro für eine Urlaubsvertretung auch noch für 2008 zu. Also quasi rückwirkend. Ob das wirklich stimmt? Die Krankenkassen sagen einem ja nichts wenn man nicht nachfragt.
Weiterhin habe ich jetzt einen Antrag gestellt für Juni 2008, also für das neue Jahr. Der Pflegedienst sagte zu mir das ich die Kosten nur teilen müsste, also z.B. jetzt zu Ostern einen Urlaub machen und die Kosten für das Jahr 2007 geltend machen, und dann im Juni für das Jahr 2008. 
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Stimmt das so? Kann das jemand bestätigen? Das wäre ja nur zu gut!! 
Ich hoffe ich war jetzt nicht zu ausschweifend und ihr habt trotzdem den Inhalt meines Postings verstanden  :Smiley:  
Vielen dank schonmal für eure Antworten  :shy_flower:  
Liebe Grüße 
Petra

----------


## Christiane

Hallo bluebella, 
du hast es ja nicht leicht. Wenn du Widerspruch gegen das Gutachten einlegen möchtest, muß das innerhalb von 2 Wochen geschehen. Du hast gute Chancen, daß erneut geprüft wird.
Die Frage nach dem Urlaub kann ich nicht so genau beantworten. Dir stehen pro Jahr 3 Wochen Urlaub zu, in dieser Zeit wird von der Krankenkasse eine Pflegeperson gestellt. Ich kann allerdings nicht sagen, ob man auch rückwirkend den Urlaub beabtragen kann, das weiß ich nicht. Frag am besten mal bei der Krankenkasse nach.
Übrigens dürfen die Mitarbeiter der Krankenkassen nicht von sich aus Informationen geben, sie dürfen dir nur deine Fragen beantworten. (Eine freiwillige Information zu deinen Rechten und Ansprüchen ist ein Kündigungsgrund)

----------


## bluebella

Hallo Christiane, 
also, die KK sagte zu mir das es bis zu 1432 Euro gibt pro Jahr. Das die eine Pflegeperson stellen ist nicht so. Die Dame der KK (BKK) sagte zu mir wer das macht ist denen völlig egal. Es darf nur kein Verwandter machen, dann gäbe es nur die 205 Euro. Und das diese Pflegeperson mit der KK abrechnen müsse. 
Na wenn die Herrschaften von der Krankenkasse von sich aus nichts mitteilen dürfen, so müssen sie mir doch rechtsmässig Antworten auf meine Fragen geben. Wo sollte ich sonst die Infos herbekommen? 
Ach ja, fast vergessen: Auf dem Bescheid der KK wegen der Ablehnung steht Widerspruch innerhalb 4 Wochen möglich.

----------


## Christiane

Oh dann hat sich wohl was in den Fristen geändert. Ich habe mich eine Zeitlang nicht mit der Problematik beschäftigt.
Es stimmt tatsächlich, daß die Mitarbeiter der Kasse nicht von sich aus informieren dürfen. Sie werden dann entlassen. Aber auf Fragen deinerseits antworten sie.  
Ich wünsche dir viel Kraft bei der Pflege deiner Mutter und viel Erfolg beim Durchsetzen deiner Wünsche und Pläne!

----------


## Nekrosius

Hi, ich bin Altenpfleger und hab ständig mit so etwas zu tun. Es scheint keine Regeln zu geben an die man sich halten kann um die sachen bei der KK durchzukriegen. Immer ordentlich nerven und immer in wiederspruch gehen. Die meisten Krankenkassen geben spätestens beim dritten wiederspruch nach... Immer am Ball bleiben und bloß nicht abweisen lassen.

----------


## bluebella

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für eure Antworten!!
Natürlich werde ich am Ball bleiben, so einfach wie es sich die Ämter machen geht´s ja nicht.  
Bis später 
Lieber Gruß 
Petra

----------


## Wolke

Ja diese Prüfer sind manchmal echt ne Schande. Meine Oma sollte auch Pflegestufe 1 bekommen, hat sie aber nicht, obwohl sie so gut wie nichts mehr konnte. Wir haben dann Einspruch eingelegt, hat aber nichts  geholfen. Die Bestätigung der Pflegestufe kam dann eine Woche nachdem sie verstorben war. Super Gesundheitssystem!

----------


## Sunflowers

Hi, 
also zunächst einmal zum Widerspruch und seine Frist. Solange ich denken kann und es die Pflegestufen gibt, gibt es bei jedem Bescheid der Kk eine Rechtsbehelfsklärung die besagt, dass man nach Erhalt des Bescheids eine Zeit von 4 Wochen hat um Widerspruch einlegen zu können. Das gilt auch bei  allen anderen Anträgen bei der Krankenkasse oder Pflegekasse.
Nun zum Urlaub. Du hast im Jahr 4 Wochen bei denen du eine Verhinderungspflege beantragen kannst. Diese kann der Pflegedienst oder eine Kurzzeitpflegeeinrichtung übernehmen, bezahlt wird von de Kk max. 1432€. Sollte der Betrag in dieser Zeit nicht ausreichen, muss der Restbetrag selbst gezahlt werden. Es gibt aber auch die Möglichkeit, dass es ein Freund, Freundin, Bekannter übernimmt, dieser wird dann vom Pflegegeld 204€ bezahlt, was biliger ist. 
Mehr dazu hier: http://www.aok.de/bra/rd/126602.htm 
Ob du dies rückgänging geltend machen kannst, weiß ich nicht. Versuch es einfach!

----------


## günni

einige "hilfen" für beantragung von pflegegeld 
gibt es schon auch im www.! nur die handhabung-beurteilung scheint da doch recht unterschiedlich zu sein. hilfreich ist oft die vorlage eines sog. "pflegetagebuches" mit zeitangaben-aufwand, den man hat.....  http://www.pflegestufe.info/pflege/zeiten.html 
günni

----------

